# Neutering Chase @ 10 months!



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, we thought we could wait -- hubby and I had read all the reports, etc. and decided we would try to wait until Chase was 12 - 18 months. He's been pretty bratty lately, and we just knew it was a typical stage and would wait it out. BUT -- at the dog park he's been going after certain other dogs (males, even a golden puppy!)** and just last Friday decided that a female bulldog was gonna be his sweetie -- and the owner was none too pleased - hubby said it was hard to get him off of her (she wasn't in heat that we know of). So DH said, "It's TIME!!" 

So he's going to be neutered Wed. and will be 10 months old this coming Saturday. He's grown nice and slowly thus far. My question is: how will the neutering affect his growth, development, etc.? I know he might not develop the nice stocky male chest/head/so forth, but other than that, will it stop or slow the growth at all? I'm still feeding him a nice low calcium/phosphorus, moderate protein fat kibble (Wellness Large Breed Adult) and wonder if it will slow metabolism or anything else? Would we be able to feed him higher protein/grain free (like Wellness Core Ocean) that has higher calcium and phosphorus (34 % protein, 14% fat, 7% fiber) that our other dogs are eating??

** It puzzles us that he normally loves all dogs and of course all people, but sometimes he'll meet a dog that he just seems to HATE - no predictable pattern, just growls and acts all weird. But when some other dogs approach, he'll lie down in the "sphinx" position like our dog Jake used to, to make himself small and "I'm nothing to fear!" 

Thanks!!
(PS - getting a new camera this week and PROMISE to take some pix - our old camera is just awful!!)
Diane


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I feel for you. I was ready to have Caue neutered at 12 months but ended up waiting to 15 months only cause his vet couldn't fit him in. Though Caue is not aggressive he talks a very tough story. : He is known as my "Mean Golden" by the people who walk past my house because of his big deep bark.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

It really won't hurt him. Jenny was spayed at 4 months and while she's a bit hyperactive, I don't think it has to do with her early spay. TBH i really don't believe that dogs shouldn't be spayed before 15 months, etc etc. It's fine but I don't think it's detrimental.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well you will get ALL kinds of responses. In my opinion it will vary from dog to dog.
Some dogs seem to get very leggy (tall) when nuetered but at 10 months his growth plates are probably closed. It will probably effect how he matures (ribs, head etc) and his coat texture may change. As far as changing foods you will need to observe him and then decide. Some dogs do put on weight due to a decrease in metabolism but not all do. Just watch his body, feel his ribs and keep looking from above for that slight "hour glass" shape. 
As for behavior you may notice no change and this is very common or you may see him change. My son's GSD behavior got worse after nuetering. But it had nothing to do with that, it was because he spent less time working (training) his dog that I believe caused this. I believe the "nueter him so he calms down" theory was/is used by vets to get people to nueter their dogs. 
The only definite things it will do is prevent your dog from sireing a litter and getting testicular cancer at some point. This is my opinion and I am sure there will be many who do not agree.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I had Tinkerbell spayed at 6 months because it was the right choice for us. Next time I will probably wait until about 10 months old because of all I have read.

If I had a male I would wait as long as I could and that could easily be 10 months. A 10 month old male intent on mounting a female would most likely be too much for me to handle. (I swear where they want to they can double their weight) And I would hate to add to the dog population because I wasn't strong enough to stop him from being a dog.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

My girls were all done between 5-6 months and all my males have been done between 8-12 months. Didn't notice any changes in the females at all. No major changes in my boys, other than they were a little less obnoxious. I waited the longest on my husky, he was over a year. And he was starting to mount and be pushy. Neutering him stopped all that behavior, so his was the most noticeable change. Other than that, they have all grown and matured just fine, and there were no personality changes even with the early spay/neuter.

Sorry, I am no help on the food issue.  I would suspect you will have to wait and see on that one.


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input - I feel relieved and reassured, and of course would be horrified if Chase accidentally impregnated a dog -- so I'm sure this is for the best - every dog is unique and our boy is quite strong-willed when he wants to be, so hopefully it might help with the occasion aggressiveness toward other dogs (and Geordie, especially - he still goes after him like he's covered in liver -- but he doesn't mean to hurt him).

Diane


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn was due to be done next week at 10 months old, but now we have lost Holly I have chickened out and cancelled. Illogical i know, but i could not bear being in the house at the moment without a dog there.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson was neutered at 10 months. I was also going to wait till he was older, but didn't want to put him through another surgery. He had one at 7 months and a second at 10 months....so we just had it done at the same time.

He had already matured nicely. I'm sure his head and chest would have grown more, but he wasn't scrawny. (see pic in sig line)

Delilah on the other hand is almost a year and we have not spayed yet. She is leggy and scrawny and we are waiting for her to have a more mature look to her.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

My breeder was very emphatic about waiting for a year, but then she said once a male starts lifting his leg he has enough male hormones and could be neutered.


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

I am having the same problem deciding when to neuter my Oscar. A new study (attached) published in March says it increased the risk for certain cancers.

"For male dogs, castration decreases incidence of disorders with little health significance and may increase incidence of disorders of much greater health significance. For non-breeding animals, evaluation of breed and subsequent predispositions to disorders by gonadectomy should guide when and if castration is recommended."


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

> My breeder was very emphatic about waiting for a year, but then she said once a male starts lifting his leg he has enough male hormones and could be neutered.


Hmmm. Chase doesn't lift his leg (although he marks a LOT but squatting)



> I am having the same problem deciding when to neuter my Oscar. A new study (attached) published in March says it increased the risk for certain cancers.
> 
> "For male dogs, castration decreases incidence of disorders with little health significance and may increase incidence of disorders of much greater health significance. For non-breeding animals, evaluation of breed and subsequent predispositions to disorders by gonadectomy should guide when and if castration is recommended."


It was for that very reason that we tried to wait. Esp. having lost Jake at only 4 yrs to cancer.



> Samson was neutered at 10 months. I was also going to wait till he was older, but didn't want to put him through another surgery. He had one at 7 months and a second at 10 months....so we just had it done at the same time.
> 
> He had already matured nicely. I'm sure his head and chest would have grown more, but he wasn't scrawny. (see pic in sig line)


Samson is gorgeous -- and certainly looks mature. I'm not sure Chase would ever have a blocky head or build no matter what, cause he just seems to take after his mother (One Ash Darrowby Talking Head) more than his father appearance-wise (slender head/muzzle). Below are pics of his momma (in the grass) and his dad Cessna. Chase is as light as mom too!

Diane


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I neutered my German Shepherd at 10 months. He had an undescended testicle and as he needed to x-rays at that time on his legs I decided to do both at the same time. I know he is a different breed but he had no changes in coat or weight, in fact he lost a bit. He is a big Shepherd, 27 inches at the shoulder, but no taller than others in his litter.

I don't regret having it done early although it wasn't an ideal situation. He is 2yrs old now and in great shape.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Susan6953 said:


> My breeder was very emphatic about waiting for a year, but then she said once a male starts lifting his leg he has enough male hormones and could be neutered.


Okay, is it me or is that just a nutty way to decide when to neuter a dog?!? Rookie started lifting his leg at something like 12 weeks. I understood that lifting the leg is a learned behavior, not a marker of their hormone level. Some dogs never lift their leg to pee. She may have been talking about dog's marking their territory, but that's just not the same thing as lifting their leg to pee.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Okay, is it me or is that just a nutty way to decide when to neuter a dog?!? Rookie started lifting his leg at something like 12 weeks. I understood that lifting the leg is a learned behavior, not a marker of their hormone level. Some dogs never lift their leg to pee. She may have been talking about dog's marking their territory, but that's just not the same thing as lifting their leg to pee.


I actually agree, especially considering I have had a female lift her leg on more than one occassion. Not real sure it was ever a "hormone" issue :doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Jack he is 3 years old and not neutered yet, don't ask me why he has not been done yet, I can't explain why..LOL I want to get him done and then chicken out.
Rusty was neutered before he came to live with us. He was 7 month when we got him and there is a big difference between them. Jack has a big chest, mastiff look to him, Rusty is still very leggy and straggly looking, don't lift his leg ever. He prances when he walks, he just looks funny compared to Jack. Well he's only 1 years old maybe he will change a little.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know if it is true (lifting the leg to pee is hormone dependent) but that is what my breeder said. What do you mean about it being a learned behavior? Do they learn by watching another male dog?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Susan6953 said:


> I don't know if it is true (lifting the leg to pee is hormone dependent) but that is what my breeder said. What do you mean about it being a learned behavior? Do they learn by watching another male dog?


My opinion is that lifting the leg can be learned, but being motivated to mark which mostly involves lifting the leg is hormonal.

Lucky first lifted his leg at about 9months...he was trying to cover up another dog's scent. Prior to that he just squated any where with no really motivation to mark.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggs learned to lift his leg from the chihuahua cross that lived next door to us and probably started just before he was a year old. He alternates still between lifting and squatting as it depends if he needs to "mark" or pee for a really long time.

If you can tolerate male behaviours for 18-24 months before neutering and can make sure he is supervised so that he doesn't roam for a female in heat, wait it out.

If you have a female and can wait at least one heat without letting males have access to her, wait it out.

My dog is still intact and he doesn't mark inside the house and he doesn't hump people or other dogs. I also don't let him roam the neighbourhood unlike what some people let their dogs do in my neighbourhood!


----------

